# how the hell to paint over coal ter creosote



## denvir (7 Apr 2013)

hello just hade ten days off work and i went fishing for most of it and before i want i said to the wife god that feanch needs painting so she thought she was being nice when i was fishing she would paint the fench she went in to the shead and found the paint but it was the wrong stuff it was coal tar creosote that i've hade in there form when i built my pond out off railway sleeper i painted them with it has anyone got any idear of how to other paint it a part from that she did a good job did not spill any but i don't no what to do any help please


----------



## Dangermouse (7 Apr 2013)

As far as I know, you cant paint over creosote. The two never mix.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Apr 2013)

Aluminium primer will go over well dried creosote.


----------



## MrYorke (7 Apr 2013)

Take the boards off, turn them around then blame your neighbours wife saying you saw her do it!


----------



## custard (8 Apr 2013)

Look at Barn Paint, that has a reputation of painting over many things. Alternatively look at the Zinsser web site, Zinsser offer a solution to painting on pretty much everything.


----------



## Limey Lurker (8 Apr 2013)

I used Zinsser over week-old creosote; worked very well!


----------



## eribaMotters (8 Apr 2013)

Look on the bright side, that fence will still be standing when most of us are dead and buried. My late father used to soak fence boards in creosote, leave to dry out and weather, then aluminium prime them befor applying a good oil based gloss.. Whilst the neighbours fences lasted 5/10 years to the best of my knowledge his is still standing 45 years later.

Colin


----------



## denvir (11 Apr 2013)

thank guys do you think painting the cheep red ceder our a green over the stuff would that work now the fence is dry its not sticky any more it is looking better but i still don't like it thank you


----------

